# What were your parents' classical music tastes like?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have strong memories of my childhood where my biological dad owned a lot of the great classical music composers ranging from Mozart to Bach to Beethoven. He was not adventurous in his cassette and LP collection. The latest he ever went was for the Romantics like Brahms and Chopin. I never heard Mahler and Bruckner until I bought my own tapes later on during my teenage years.

My sister and I used to listen to a lot of Beethoven I recall vaguely.

What classical music did your parents or siblings enjoy?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

None whatsoever. They liked German Schlagers.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Really, I'm the one who introduced classical to my parents.

My dad seems to prefer the Classical or Romantic eras, while my mom loves anything, but appreciates 20th century music more [i.e., Ravel is one of her favorites]

Two weeks ago, we went to a concert where they played Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances. Mom loved them, Dad shrugged at them.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My mother plays the piano, classical trained. Though the wasn't a professional, she has always played for herself in the house. I grew up hearing Chopin, Debussy, Grieg, Beethoven, Bach played live in the house. She bought LPs too. We emigrated so the piano and LPs were left behind. We started over. Then after a brief time, a new collection of LPs which turned into CDs, and a new piano.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Albert, you start some really good threads. 
In the early 1970s, when I was about 13, I was interested only in Rock and Roll, and I had joined a "Record Club" that gave you 5 records for 99 cents and then shipped a monthly album to you unless you voided it. You were required to buy a few records a year. My Parents had no hobbies that I could discern except fighting with each other (they divorced a few years later) but I knew that they prefered Classical Music, as evidenced from their comments when I would play my music (as in "why don't you throw away those loud awful sounding records and get some real Music!?!").
There were Classical offereings from this club, so I thought I would buy them a few for their birthdays, Mothers Day, etc .
I wound up buying a few albums, which they liked but never played, so I started playing them, and they were my introduction to this great hobby. At the same time, my sister was in college and taking music appreciation courses and returning with new albums every visit home, and I became best friends with a Violinist who introduced me to more records.
The only bothersome thing about this was finding my Parents bursting into my bedroom to express approval of the music, instead of the usual complaints to "turn it down". I remember thinking that I couldn't possibly tell my friends that my Parents and I like the same Music.
By the time my Parents divorced, I was a full fledged Classical Music fanatic. My Father was no longer in the House, and wanted me to spend at least one night a week with him. This was distressing as we had absolutely not spent a shred of time together while they were married. I realized that we could agree on attending the Local Orchestra (Detroit Symphony) concerts. He then introduced me to the Metropolitan Opera on Tour. My father and I actually did bond over music, and then over literature and movies and theatre, and I will forever be grateful to the Columbia Record Club.
Some of the lps from that Club which I purchased:


Klemperer/ Beethoven's 9th
Horenstein/Gyorgy Sandor Brahms PC2 (I am hearing this tonight, btw, at a Chicago SO Concert)
Furtwangler/Vienna PO Eroica (1944)
Chopin Polonaises Peter Frankl
Wagner/Carlos Paita,New Philharmonia Overtures to Flying Dutchman and Tristan Prelude This was a Phase 4 Recording on London, not reissued as part of Decca's recent Phase 4 retrospective

I have tried to reobtain most of these recordings in Digital versions for the nostalgic (and Musical value). i don't think the Paita will see the light of day.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My dad was a strong classical music enthusiast and played violin fairly well. His tastes ranged from baroque up to Nielsen, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Schoenberg and Stravinsky. My mom preferred lighter music such as Verdi's Requiem and "Midnight in Moscow".


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My family were post-war immigrants. They spent their lives living and growing up in war. They lost all of their possessions a number of times when their homes were bombed and when the soviets invaded and displaced them from their lands. Their lives were consumed with the basic need to survive. They came here with nothing but the desire to build a comfortable existence. There was no time for music; there was only time for building, planting, working, saving.

My grandfather had a small collection of Deutsche Schlagermusik on 78s that had been rescued from the smouldering ruins of their home. I used to listen to them as a child. My parents had no time for music and we never had a record player until I was in my mid-teens. I heard country and western music and Lawrence Welk on television as I grew up. I hated it all and I think I associated Liberace with classical music. Understandably, this negatively impacted my openness to classical music. I got a transistor radio when I was about 10-12. I naturally gravitated to the local top 40 AM station and heard the songs of the late '60s and early '70s. This was the music that interested me, when I started purchasing albums in my late teens.

It was through friends I made in my last year of high school that I was introduced to classical music, jazz and the world. Likely due to the adverse Liberace associations I had made as a child, I was very resistant to an appreciation of classical music. I think this is why the avant-garde, notably the music of the Neue Wiener Schule and the Darmstadt Schule, made such a strong impact on me as a young adult.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

My parents were also immigrants. 

I don't think my father who introduced me to classical was ever a very serious music enthusiast. He was just too busy working. IIRC, he would stick to the better known composers.

My mother was not interested in classical, preferring instead those cheesy Asian Karaoke tapes, lol. 

My sister was never into classical, but she liked piano. 
My brother was a fan of Yundi li at one point and I remember him really really liking Chopin's Fantaisie Impromptu, but he went into metal afterwards and is not a classical listenner today.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My parents are immigrants as well; mom from Albania, dad from Italy. Both of my parents didn't really get interested in classical music until later in life, but before I was born. My mom learned how to play piano as a young kid, but didn't really have much interest in (or access to) classical music after that, but her mother sang in a choral group and her father had some interest in opera and my mom had been to the opera a few times growing up. Her primary interest was American and British rock music. My dad's parents had a classical collection (much of it opera) and my dad started attending the opera more in his 20s after he moved to the U.S. When I was born, my parents had a substantial opera collection and decent collection of mainstream classical; I was basically introduced to opera first, but I also had compilation CDs of Beethoven and Mozart that I got from them. 

As a young kid, my parents regularly took me to performances at the symphony, opera, and ballet, so I've been exposed to it for a long time.  My grandmother also introduced me to choral music, since she had been a choral singer all her life and mainly listened to religious choral music.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> None whatsoever. They liked German Schlagers.


I recognize that! My Mom only listened to Demis Roussos and Roger Whittaker!

/ptr


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I had no musical input to speak of from my parents, and didn't start listening to classical music until I went to University.
Did take my parents to some concerts in the eighties and they did enjoy them, but they never showed much interest beyond that.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I had no musical input to speak of from my parents, and didn't start listening to classical music until I went to University.
> Did take my parents to some concerts in the eighties and they did enjoy them, but they never showed much interest beyond that.


+1. My parents are into local pop music. I started into classical word at the moment that I could afford buying my own LP`s.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ptr said:


> I recognize that! My Mom only listened to Demis Roussos and Roger Whittaker!
> 
> /ptr


Roger Whittaker was my mother's favourite singer.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I took my first music lessons from my grandmother. She played the piano and the harp, had a lovely singing voice and was passionate about almost everything related with music. 

My mother was more interested in lighter genres, though she also liked vocal classical music, especially Opera and Zarzuela. She also was a decent pianist and was able to sing quite well, and encouraged by my grandmother, she completed her degree of Music in Voice Performance at the Conservatory, but she never went professional.

My father was an avid follower of anything Bach, and was also quite fond of organ music, from Bach to Messiaen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My dad bought two records when I was at home. Carole King's Tapestry, and a Neil Diamond album.
My mom bought none. I'm the black sheep baby!


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Great thread. 

No classical in my house. My parents listened to Dean Martin and Herb Albert.
My father's favorite song was Dean's "You're nobody 'til somebody loves you" 

He died 41 years ago, when I was a young boy, and he would find it very strange, very strange indeed, that his youngest child spends a considerable amount of his time pondering the Four Last Songs of Janowitz as compared to Swartzkopf.

I miss him every day.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Both my parents liked classical music. But there was a Great Divide, reflected in the five or six LPs we could afford to own. My father was a beef-and-potatoes man, solid on Beethoven with a smattering of Haydn (which he came to appreciate more in his later years). I would sometimes awake on Saturday mornings with the strains of the Pastoral clearly audible from the living room.

My mother was a fan of the later warhorses like Scheherazade, La Mer, Ibert's Escales, and so forth. Never the twain would meet. I remember her saying that all the Haydn symphonies sounded the same. And to her, being fond of a richer diet, I'm sure they did.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

My parents gave me classical tapes when I was very little. I remember listening to an English-language _Magic Flute_ quite a lot. There was a rather weird one about Bach with narration about an astronaut who took some of his music into orbit with him. It had an imagined conversation between the astronaut and Bach. I remember the former explaining the B-A-C-H motif to the latter.

My dad plays the piano a bit, and some of my first classical listens as a teenager were CDs I borrowed from him. Bach and Beethoven and a few of those compilation discs. I think he was part of a Philips disc-of-the-month club for a long time. There's probably a big stash of those somewhere in his house still.

I don't think my mum listens to much classical, but her dad was a folk singer who trained for opera when he was young.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> What classical music did your parents or siblings enjoy?


Parents: pretty much 000 musical interest, pop or non-pop. There was not a radio in the house, nor a record player, they never went out to hear music of any sort, etc.
It was noticed somewhere that music had a strong pull on me, the parents asked those who knew, and I got classical LPs and a small phonograph player somewhere a bit before age five.

The older sib, in his middle school years, gained interest in early rock'n'roll (contemporary at the time) as aired by a local station which featured the black artists while all the other stations and record companies avoided 'the negro artists' and those had that music as re-done by white artists. He later picked up a liking for Chopin, Bach, and a few other (not many) of the staples of some classical (that may have been influenced from his hearing me practice and play piano all through our childhoods); I think he picked that up somewhere once he was out of the home and attending college.

The parents never did even later ever get a record player, or even a radio.

That complete lack of interest, even no pop or dance music, makes me think there was something akin to amusia there -- maybe one reason they could put up with a kid practicing piano hours a day!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pretty much non-existent. The nearest to classical I recall that was in the household was part of a large Readers Digest vinyl box set from the 50s or 60s but it was rarely, if ever, played. If I remember correctly, it had a choral piece by Grechaninov on it - I think it was called The Creed so I'm guessing that was a Russian Orthodox work. I'll have to ask my mum if she still has it - the box had a nice orange lid embossed with gold leaf lettering.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

My father was a fan of Classical and Jazz. He always seemed really serious about it (as opposed to my mom, who had no pretensions as such), but now I'm not so sure. His collection is mostly Greatest Hits, and he's not especially adventurous. I remember him condescending toward my interest in Rock.

If I inherited music "snobbery" from him, I updated it for the times. I think I reflect the musical ecumenicalism of my day, where you accept all genres but not all music within. I can be a "snob" in many genres ("Luke Bryan isn't fit to lick Willie Nelson's boots").


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm from a 'respectable' working class background, but fortunately both my parents loved classical music. My mother played it on the radio and record whilst I was in my pram and I'm told I would listen to it happily as a baby. So much so that I can say classical music was my first love, and I am sadly lacking a background in any other genre's.

My parents were very much into Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, plus Mozart and Schubert. Sometimes they'd get adventurous and I remember them buying LP's of Sibelius's 2cnd symphony and Elgar's Enigma variations (this had the Vaughan Williams Tallis Fantasia on the other side - which I loved but they were not very appreciative of). 

I remember their somewhat dubious reactions when I first bought recordings of Mahler, Bartok and Janacek.

But I have a lot to thank them for my love of music. My younger brother has a very opinionated liking only for certain classical music pieces, and my sister has no interest at all. But we were all pretty equally exposed to it in infancy. Funny that I succumbed to the brain washing!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Mom was trained singer and a big opera fan. Got the classical music bug through here. My dad did not understand classical music.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

My parents had some records and cassettes with the more popular classical music like Beethoven and Mozart. I listened to it a lot and for a period it was the only music I liked. Otherwise they were not that interested in classical music.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

My parents like classical music but I don't think they really understand it. They hear me practising piano and viola a lot and sometimes come to my organ lessons, but really I think they just find it 'pretty'.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My parents didn't listen to classical, though my dad collected jazz recordings when he was younger. But once when I needed a music merit badge for Boy Scouts, my dad pulled out Prokofiev's Scythian Suite. He had a drawer full of old records which his brother collected before he was tragically killed in the late '40s. In addition to Prokofiev, I remember he had Shostakovich's 5th and Bernstein's Fancy Free. It sounds like he was pretty interested in what was happening in music back then. 

I wish I would have known my uncle; I think he was like me.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Both my parents loved classical music. My father was a long time member of the local chamber music society and took me to those concerts from around the age of 7 onward. My mother had Verdi operas, Beethoven and Mozart symphonies, Brahms chamber music, and various Romantic era ballets on her shelves and record player from my beginnings.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

My parents were both from Scots working class backgrounds and both were the first in their respective families to go to University. My mum had no pretensions about music - she just liked what she liked, and this included some popular classics. But I don't think she had many LPs herself, except for two I recall featuring Julian Bream and John Williams (the guitarist) playing works by Rodrigo and other Hispanic composers.

Dad, on the other hand, seems to have been determined to get to know and like classical music - I know that he felt uncomfortable about his relative ignorance of it amongst people from more privileged backgrounds. (He once told me that he never listened to his Gershwin LP because it reminded him of his shame at knowing no other classical music at the time he bought it). For similar reasons, he had pretty well given up listening to his jazz collection until - much later - he could play it to his sons.

I can remember he had LPs of Beethoven (Eroica), Schubert (Trout Quintet, 9th Symphony), Rimsky-Korsakov (Scheherezade); Tchaikovsky, Liszt (piano concertos), Mozart (Eine kleine Nachtmusik), Sibelius (3rd Symphony). Later he got Mahler's 4th, some Medtner, a David Munro LP of early music and he even got as far as Tippett's Concerto for Double String Orchestra by the time I had left home and was at University myself.

How much he liked the music, and how much he felt that as an educated man he 'should' like it I do not know: he was always very sensitive about such things and could get quite upset if someone suggested that something was 'not intended for his tastes' or some such idea.

What I do know is that more than 30 years later this man, who introduced me to literature and to classical music and jazz, listens to no music other than 'Country'. He won't discuss it. He knows what I listen to (because I ask for specific recordings when they're looking for ideas for presents). I have the distinct sense that I have made him uncomfortable by going where he could not, as long ago as the early 80s when I discovered late Beethoven chamber music, Bartok and Webern. I remember him saying, firmly, that such music was not for him. And the door has been closed since.

How sad. I remember at the age of 7 or so going with him to the local classical music venue and hearing for the first time 'La Mer' and an electric performance of a contemporary symphonic work by the late Iain Hamilton; also a barnstorming concert by pianist Myung-whun Chung. I had the distinct impression that he enjoyed those occasions too.

But my Mum has been asking me to buy her classical music for guitar recently, and it's been fun guessing at what she might like. She's been appreciative, which has made me happy.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

There was no classical music in our house. Actually, there was no music at all until I started listening to the Beatles and Beach Boys around 1965 or so. My Dad was a building contractor and always had a radio playing country music on his job sites. Not sure why he listened to country music as he grew with immigrant parents (Germans from Lithuania) in northern New Jersey -- not exactly a hot bed of country music. As a contractor, however, he DID have a pick-up truck.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't recall my mother having any classical music interests, but my dad got me going in classical. I know he was a huge Beethoven fan and recommend that I get symphonies 3, 5, and 6--I did, way back in the 1970s in my rock listening days, and liked it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I grew up fascinated with the sounds coming out of our Victrola (78rpms, for you youngsters). None of it was classical; I remember popular songs like "Alice Blue Gown," "Grandma's Lye Soap," and "How Much is that Doggie in the Window?" But my mother had studied piano as a girl and played stuff ranging from hymns to "In the Mood" to light classics like "Poet and Peasant." She also watched "American Bandstand" with Dick Clark. My father liked country music - Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, the Kingston Trio. We went to church and sang things like "What a Friend I Have in Jesus."

While they weren't looking I discovered classical music. I had a 45rpm golden record telling the story of Cinderella and using music from the Prokofiev ballet. I was mesmerized. My great grandfather left us some 78s of opera singers; Galli-Curci was my favorite. I watched Warner Brothers cartoons and paid close attention to the music accompanying Bugs, Daffy and Porky. We had music class in elementary school, our teacher played us "Pictures at an Exhibition" and "Danse Macabre," and I was the only one who seemed awestruck by it.

To make a long story short, by about age 12 I was asking for nothing but classical records on Christmas and my home got used to the sound of it. It was Maria Callas and Wagner who revealed the already fathomless gulf between my parents; Mom thumbs up, Dad thumbs down. Dad could get down with Caruso singing "La donna e mobile" because it had a "tune," but couldn't imagine what I liked about that morbid _Parsifal_ stuff; Mom would cry when Callas sang "Casta diva" or Birgit Nilsson woke up on the rocky summit after being kissed by Wolfgang Windgassen. Mom did later fall asleep at the Met watching _Tristan und Isolde_, but she never blamed the music.

My parents are very old now and don't listen to classical music, or much of anything as far as I know. But I must at least credit them with never having discouraged my interest, however often they may have wondered where their son actually came from.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our wind-up Victrola played songs like "They Gotta Quit Kicking My Dog Around," but from a far older recording than this. We had 78's going back to about 1910, courtesy of my Dad's father. Here it is!






I used to sing this in the car for the kids on trips, with appropriate sound effects. They loved it.

Other favorites: "I was born in Michigan" (And I wish and I wish again that I was back in the town where I was born) and "Brighten the corner where you are."

Brighten the corner where you are!
Brighten the corner where you are!
Someone far from harbor you may guide across the bar;
Brighten the corner where you are!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My father listens to no music at all outside of church, which he really gets into. My mother enjoys southern white gospel music. Classical music, besides being culturally foreign anyway, is too high-brow, too European, and often too Catholic for them. It's got about eight strikes against it.


----------



## Calcium (Jun 26, 2014)

Bad. Like really bad.

My mother had "Best of Beethoven" and "Best of Mozart" sets that she would put on for the sake of _looking like she listened to classical music,_ but in reality was a self-obsessed dilettante. My father outright never listened to classical.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

My family were refugees (from Lithuania) as well, I was born in a refugee camp in Germany (suspiciously exactly 9 months after VE day). I can't remember my dad ever listening to any kind of music. My mom had some interest - she sang in the church choir. We did have a radio but no record player until my older sister and I started buying Elvis 78s. My mom took me to see "The Great Caruso" with Mario Lanza when I was about 7 and that was where my love of opera must have started. By age 10 I was borrowing recordings of operas from a far wealthier family we knew. I'm the one who made opera fans of my mom and sister, never made any impression on my dad but he died very young.
The only other classical music I remember hearing as a child was the theme to a TV show called Rin Tin Tin which used the William Tell Overture.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

ptr said:


> I recognize that! My Mom only listened to Demis Roussos and Roger Whittaker!


I should perhaps ad that I was never discouraged to explore anything or any place, cooking, music, instruments, travel, education, the opposite sex, we even had a talk about it being OK what ever sex I preferred, except with children and animals (which would come with some earth shakin' wupass! Especially when it comes from a 5'2" woman built like a Gurkha), etc, etc!

My Granddad had some albums, Das Leid and Kindertotenlieder with Ferrier and some mainstream symphonies, but besides myself playing them at a young age I don't have any memory of any other family member ever touching them...

/ptr


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

My parents? This was as far as it went:









Looking back on it, maybe my brother's ELO LPs were more formative for my young brain? I certainly played them more...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

rspader said:


> There was no classical music in our house. Actually, there was no music at all until I started listening to the Beatles and Beach Boys around 1965 or so. My Dad was a building contractor and always had a radio playing country music on his job sites. Not sure why he listened to country music as he grew with immigrant parents (Germans from Lithuania) in northern New Jersey -- not exactly a hot bed of country music. As a contractor, however, he DID have a pick-up truck.


Country music is popular several countries and not only in America.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

My parents don't really do classical music. They like Elvis and the Beatles and things like that. I don't recall a lot of music being played in the house when I was growing up. The only exception was Sunday afternoon radio which played 50's 60's and 70's rock and roll.
I took my mother to a concert but she wasn't really that interested. She then told me that she likes that 'violin guy' who turned out to be Andre Rieu 
I told her I can't even listen to him because to me, he always looks like he's being taken roughly from behind. That's even before you get to the music...

I did score one win though. I gave her a fantastic (and highly recommended) recording of the Bournemouth SO / Karabits playing Khachaturian. I guessed she'd like it and she loves it. One step at a time


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My mother liked contemporary classical, and father was a wig. They divorced when I was 3. My first memory is "Oh, would you stop those jackhammers, the kid is crying now!"

I'm kidding 

Both are very musical. They love music, but their tastes are not 100% classical and are not music 'fanatics' or 'obsessives' (in the sense we are about classical) either.

My father likes the classic rock of his youth (the 70s in particular). Some time ago I gave him some cds of baroque music under his own request. He liked them, particularly the most lively pieces. He also liked most of the classical pieces I played on the piano (some Bach, Chopin, and particularly some Brahms' Intermezzi, he really liked those). He always encouraged me to take an 'active part' in music, i.e., to play instruments, etc. His encouragement was always very enthusiastic. He plays some instruments at a very amateur level, even with some of his friends sometimes. He has a natural ear, all of what he plays is by ear. The things he loves to play are some traditional folk music from the local indigenous people, all using their instruments. He had quite an arsenal of those instruments! His favorite is the Siku (the local version of the panpipe). The perhaps curious thing is that he's not of indigenous ancestry at all and comes from a quite bourgeois home, so he developed a taste for that music by his own. He was quite proud when he saw that after some years I became relatively proficient in the piano, evidently his dream was to be a musician but it was me the one that approached more closer to that goal rather than him. The same thing happened with science. He was more interested in the philosophical part of physics. Again, he encouraged me to take an 'active part' (but it was always encouragenmt, both in music and science, never something mandatory; always motivated by curiosity, questions, 'the mystery', I think that was the best thing to do). And, again, he was quite proud, and a little shocked, that I actually became a hard core physicist. He never completed his university degree (in law I think). So, as you may guess, I had a very intense and stimulating chilhood around him. 

I was once playing a Chopin polonaise which I guess looked quite difficult to him (big jumps, big octaves and grandiose sound, fast arpeggios). After I finished he was captivated. He told me "for me, seeing you play the piano like this, is a little surreal, I could have never imagined it". Of course, there's a little of father proud, but it was more than that, I realized there that he had a very profound and deep admiration for musicians. You could see it in his eyes, he simply loved to watch the musicians at work.

With my mother the story is similar, but slightly different. She's an architect and also paints at the professional level, having won prizes and all that. She listens to Bach, Brahms and others while painting. My first classical listening was when she was painting in her 'studio' (actually, some old house she rented with a friend, an sculptor) and I was playing outside. When I showed interest in music, her encouragement was more direct and cold blooded than the one by my father. She immediately bought me a piano and hired a teacher, lol. And also gave me all the money I wanted for classical cds. I guess she had a more 'systematic' view, being herself in the 'business'. I lived with her, btw.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sloe said:


> Country music is popular several countries and not only in America.


As someone said of a good country song (one _must include the lyrics, of course_):

_*"Three Chords and The Truth."​*_


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Very interesting this "confessional", one cannot help to join: my mother studied the piano career and one of my father's uncles played the cello in the orchestra of El Liceu, so I asume it was genetic, although I'm the only melomaniac of the current family.
She gave only one private concert and left it to raise a family (Spain, in the late 50s...), but played a vertical piano at home, not records.
My father used to fall asleep at the concerts... but they accepted to buy a record player, radio, headphones, etc... when asked.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

In our house the classical music belonged to Dad. He had quite a bit of vinyl and cassettes (1970s era), so I used to just help myself. eg I remember he had all the Beethoven symphonies with Karajan, and many of the popular works of Chopin, Shubert, Bach. (He also seemed to have lot of the non-classical around at the time). 
Therefore I think Dad gave me a taste for it. 

I almost wore out a cassette of Tchaikovsky violin concerto and Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 when I was a teenager. I really wish I had paid more attention to the names of the performers at the time, as looking back they seemed such great performances, and now I'm constantly chasing after that performance holy grail.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

We were just as likely to here the old Slim Whitman or Nat King Cole 78's being blasted out on a weekend, but there was plenty Light Classical and Opera too. Puccini has always been a family favourite way back to Great Grandfather Pepi's day! He used to claim he knew Puccini personally but they all say that! Grandpa said he "Never saw him at the dinner table". Saputo!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

My Dad was my musical inspiration. Though an opera lover, he deified Verdi, Puccini and Wagner. He brought me to see the movie of Aida featuring Sophia Loren (the face that ruined a thousand epics) with Tebaldi doing the singing duties. This almost turned me off music forever. Dad redeemed himself however by bringing me to the old Phoenix Hall in Dublin to hear Beethoven's 5th, I was hooked. He introduced me to Schubert, Mozart, Rachmaninov etc and I never looked back. We had many musical disagreements over the years (Mahler made him ill). But luckily we stayed pals (even through my long hair rock phase).
I should add that both my sisters are big opera fans.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

starthrower said:


> My dad bought two records when I was at home. Carole King's Tapestry, and a Neil Diamond album.
> My mom bought none. I'm the black sheep baby!


Well if he bought Tapestry, he clearly had some taste


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Not bad, especially my dad appreciates classical music, mostly church and organ music. Also he's the only person I know who wants to go to classical concerts with me and enjoys it. We've been to several concerts together, close to home and abroad, and it was great.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I grew up in the 1950s and 1960s, when classical music was played even on popular radio - the 'wireless' . Mum had a few 'bits and pieces' on 78s - Bolero, Nutcracker, the Ritual Fire Dance. My father played the melodeon and liked Scottish folk music, but he had more of an ear than my mother & when I was in my teens, he developed crazes on various pop-classical pieces that he'd buy & then play over and over - Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez, Beethoven's Fifth & Sixth, Brahms' Hungarian Dances. 

Of the two, I think my father was more musical, and might have developed an interest in classical music, had he not died of a heart attack when he was forty-eight. 

My own interest in classical music probably comes not from my family but via my schooling; in particular, York Education Committee's fab scheme for flogging cheap violins to its kids and providing free violin lessons in school. Of my ten schoolfriends on Facebook, five were fellow-fiddlers, and one made her career in music. 

But my father did sign me up for that scheme, so for that - thanks, Dad.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

Neither of my parents knew a lick of classical music nor had any desire to do so. Heck, when the needle in our record player broke dad wouldn't replace it for many years. When I became interested in classical music he dissuaded me from collecting it on record, stating there was no need beyond a disk or two since it all sounded the same. He did, however, enjoy or at least tolerate military marches and would sometimes listen to my Eastman Wind Ensemble Sousa and Circus LPs with me. Dad was an odd one. He had played in the school band as a youth (the late 1930s and early 40s), and could crank out tunes on my euphonium, though I'm not sure he read music. As for mom, she enjoyed the popular music of her era but couldn't sing in tune to save her life, a trait I sadly inherited.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Both of my parents were college grads and into the arts-great plays, classical music, great books and intellectual discussions.
I was surrounded by so much, growing up. Yet I've seen others rebel against this kind of environment.
Not I and I'm thankful for it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My parents were good at collecting composers but I had to learn about individual artists and different interpretations when I got to college. One of the first artists I explored was Glenn Gould because I felt that we both were rather nerdy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I come from a musical background. My father was an excellent pianist and my mother sang. Both I and my brother were encouraged to learn musical instruments. My brother played clarinet and I the piano and viola.

My father's passion was operetta, the music of Offenbach, Johann Strauss and Lehar. He was the conductor of three of the local operatic societies, starting off with Broadway musicals, such as *The Music Man*, but gradually moving them into operetta. It was he who first introduced the operettas of Offenbach to his main society, and he conducted productions of *La Belle Helene*, *Orpheus in the Underworld* and *La Vie Parisienne*. I was one of the dancers, and indeed went on to have a career in the professional theatre.

My father's love of operetta and musical comedy didn't stop him having a profound belief in the power and necessity of more serious classical fare though, and he encouraged my passion for opera and more serious classical music absolutely. I remember when I was quite young, he bought a huge Readers Digest box set collection of famous classical works. I was constantly grabbing the records and taking them to play on my little portable record player wherever I happened to be. My mother once told him that I would be ruining the records, and I remember quite clearly he didn't care, as long as I was learning and getting pleasure from them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As far as classical music "tastes", my father was conservative- a lot of Beethoven-symphonies and piano concertos; Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1; Lalo Symphonie Espagnole; Grieg Peer Gynt Suites; Franck Symphony in D minor, etc;

My mother went along "for the ride". I don't think she really loved the music.
Glad I took after my dad, although much less conservative in my musical tastes.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Well if he bought Tapestry, he clearly had some taste


My dad also had Tapestry too in his LP collection. WOW!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

My parents are not into classical music at all and I don't think either of them spend any time listening to music anymore. On the weekends when I was growing up my Mom always had her little stereo on stacked with records. She liked mostly easy listening. Her favorites were Frank Sinatra, Andy Williams, Johnny Mathis, The Ray Conniff Singers, Nat King Cole etc., but she also enjoyed some Hawaiian and polka music. The only artist I ever recall my dad saying he liked was Wayne Newton. He hated rock music and when I started listening to classical as a teen he thought I'd gone off the deep end. He called it "that long hair music". His major interest was and still is sports. My Mom encouraged my music interests and allowed me to take guitar lessons as a teenager. I wasn't really any good at it though.

Kevin


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> My dad also had Tapestry too in his LP collection. WOW!


Now I feel old. *Tapestry* was, still is, one of my most cherished albums.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Dad was big into Chopin, Tchaikovsky, and Beethoven. He's very particular with his classical music, has a very close comfort zone.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> I come from a musical background. My father was an excellent pianist and my mother sang. Both I and my brother were encouraged to learn musical instruments. My brother played clarinet and I the piano and viola.
> 
> My father's passion was operetta, the music of Offenbach, Johann Strauss and Lehar. He was the conductor of three of the local operatic societies, starting off with Broadway musicals, such as *The Music Man*, but gradually moving them into operetta. It was he who first introduced the operettas of Offenbach to his main society, and he conducted productions of *La Belle Helene*, *Orpheus in the Underworld* and *La Vie Parisienne*. I was one of the dancers, and indeed went on to have a career in the professional theatre.
> 
> My father's love of operetta and musical comedy didn't stop him having a profound belief in the power and necessity of more serious classical fare though, and he encouraged my passion for opera and more serious classical music absolutely. I remember when I was quite young, he bought a huge Readers Digest box set collection of famous classical works. I was constantly grabbing the records and taking them to play on my little portable record player wherever I happened to be. My mother once told him that I would be ruining the records, and I remember quite clearly he didn't care, as long as I was learning and getting pleasure from them.


Your father's awesome.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

nightscape said:


> Dad was big into Chopin, Tchaikovsky, and Beethoven. He's very particular with his classical music, has a very close comfort zone.


Yes. Good way to describe it. My dad too had a very conservative musical "comfort zone".

I wonder what he thought about the strange "new" classical music sounds emanating from his son's room? Ha! Ha!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

My father listens to a lot of jazz and blues.
He has a few classical recordings in his collection.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Now I feel old. *Tapestry* was, still is, one of my most cherished albums.


I have the remastered CD version of this album. Love it.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Both my parents love classical music. My father loves Baroque music, in particular the works of Bach, Handel and Corelli. My mother, on the other hand, has a broader love of classical music and listens to everything from Sibelius to Mozart. Neither of them likes Messiaen, Cage, or late Stravinsky.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am trying to be a good parent and expose my daughter to classical music slowly.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

My parents' classical music tastes are basically non-existent. However my dad has a strong opinion on the "Blue Danube Waltz": "Too cliché." Needless to say, I disagree.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

None at all. There was never any music at my parents`home, however when I started expresing some interest in music they were supportive. My father had no knowledge of music at all but somehow thought that classical music would be the place to start so he got me my two first tapes of music, Tchaikovsky`s Swan Lake and Symphony #6 (probably not the most appropiate as an introduction to music for a 9 year old) both by HvK and the BPO.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

None at all .... oh, a bit of Mantovani now and again but orchestral music meant James Last - argh!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

My mother loved classical music. Mostly from the romantic period. She was very fond of Chopin and Brahms in particular.
Her parents/my grandparents were both amateur musicians. My great-grandmother was a professional singer (alto voice).
She (my mother) had many friends who were musicians as well and, when she was young, she also met the young Pollini in the years when he won the Chopin Competition in Warsaw. She used to tell us of the big party they made to celebrate his victory.

My father loved basketball. He was a big fan and supporter of Olimpia Milano, our local basketball team.
He was also a big fan of Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, and would have liked to bring him to our team. Too expensive... 
He had very little interest in music.

I took after my mother. Definitely.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Neither of my parents listen to classical regularly; but I did take notice of which pieces they had the strongest reactions to. For my mom, she likes Mendelssohn's 4th symphony especially the end of the first movement which she said was "so beautiful and brilliant," but the composer that really did it for her was Wagner, especially _Die Walküre_. The only classical piece my dad would regularly listen to was Beethoven's "Emperor" concerto, over and over, until I got sick of it. Although he recently heard Mozart's 24th piano concerto and said he thinks he likes that one even more.Oh, and though he doesn't listen to much classical as well, my brother also prefers Beethoven because 'rawr Beethovaaaaaaan has moar power," or something like that.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Your father's awesome.


My father was indeed awesome. He died when I was 18 and my biggest regret is that I never had an adult relationship with him.The older I got the, more I heard about him from others, the more I found we had in common.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> As far as classical music "tastes", my father was conservative- a lot of Beethoven-symphonies and piano concertos; Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1; Lalo Symphonie Espagnole; Grieg Peer Gynt Suites; Franck Symphony in D minor, etc;
> 
> My mother went along "for the ride". I don't think she really loved the music.
> Glad I took after my dad, although much less conservative in my musical tastes.


It was the way of the age to explore new things and the increasingly better Hi Fi systems which opened out new worlds of sounds to us.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Polyphemus said:


> It was the way of the age to explore new things and the increasingly better Hi Fi systems which opened out new worlds of sounds to us.


Yes. I agree. Stereo was in its infancy when I was a kid. I remember how excited I was to both purchase the new "living stereo" LPs as well as my mom buying me my first stereo, a "Webcor". The sounds were astonishing after listening to so much mono.

My first stereo LPs were the Brahms Second Piano Concerto with Rubinstein/Krips, Brahms First Symphony with Munch/Boston Symphony and Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No.1 with Cliburn/Kondrashin.

Terrific memories!!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

There is nothing particularly musical about either of my parents and they don't really listen to Classical Music.....but when they do, my dad tends to like things that are very active and harmonically conservative (He enjoyed a very energetic 'post-minimalist' piece by Michael Torke when we went to a concert, he loves The Four Seasons, anything that has a lot of energy)......

My mom doesn't like things that are too conservative because they sound to her like 'cliche classical music'.....she didn't like Brahms but she enjoyed Ligeti. She LOVES Richard Strauss. She probably wouldn't want to sit through a Baroque concert or a Mozart symphony.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> My family were post-war immigrants. They spent their lives living and growing up in war. They lost all of their possessions a number of times when their homes were bombed and when the soviets invaded and displaced them from their lands. Their lives were consumed with the basic need to survive. They came here with nothing but the desire to build a comfortable existence. There was no time for music; there was only time for building, planting, working, saving.


Brotagonist, does your family come from East Prussia by any chance?

As for my parents' classical tastes, there have never been any. I have discovered classical music all by myself.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For me, it mattered little that my parents did not have the sophiscated (sp?) approach to listening to classical music. It was that they provided a foundation and basis for me to explore more about classical music .


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

There was no classical music in my childhood home. But my father loved other types of music. I grew up listening to bands like Santana, Neil Young, Led Zeppelin, the Allman Brothers Band, Steely Dan, and Yes. And there were other genres too: jazz, R&B, blues. 

Even though I came to classical music on my own, my father's love of music played a huge, formative role in my life. It's no coincidence that music is so important to me too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ironically I had to learn to listen to pop and jazz music on my own. My parents' idea of pop music was Peter, Paul and Mary and Judy Collins both of whom I love dearly.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

My dad was non musical in every way. My mother, on the other hand was a piano teacher who kept recordings of Bach, Mussorgsky, Brahms, Beethoven. I also grew up hearing all of the music that she would frequently teach her students. It really was my first introduction to classical music and I think, in hindsight, that it was so good for me.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> None whatsoever. They liked German Schlagers.


Yes. I don't think my parents ever owned a single record, they just listened to the radio.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

It is fascinating how many people here had to arrive to classical music on their own without parental guidance.  Quite an admirable journey.


----------



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

My mother loves select songs from Grieg and Mendelssohn; I suppose her love of Romantic Era composers had an influence on my musical tastes as well. However, she dislikes opera very much while I just can't get enough of it! It makes me sad that I can't listen to that type of music without headphones in my own house ^^" Also, for the most part, she likes listening to Celine Dion and traditional Chinese music. My father is an entirely different story. He enjoys more modern music - he's a closet Katy Perry fan (and may not be too pleased with me if he finds out I'm sharing this on music forums) XD
It makes me happy to have found this forum in which I can write almost anything about music and people can relate


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

My mom was a Russophile. No college education, but she read Dostoyevsky and Tolstoy. My earliest musical memories are of listening with her to works of Musorgsky, Chaikovsky, Prokofiev and Rimsky-Korsakoff -- mostly picturesque stuff like ballet suites and programmatic works like Pictures at an Exhibition, Night on Bald Mountain, etc. I feel like Russian is my "native musical language" because of this.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Izzy is hopefully enjoying some classical music even when I'm not close by physically.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just e-mailed my biological parents and asked them whether or not they still listened to classical music. They didn't reply to me.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I just e-mailed my biological parents and asked them whether or not they still listened to classical music. They didn't reply to me.


You can't and shouldn't read too much into that. Try not to worry Albert. 
You are clearly a v loving dad, Izzy will always know that.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PeteW said:


> You can't and shouldn't read too much into that. Try not to worry Albert.
> You are clearly a v loving dad, Izzy will always know that.


Thanks for the encouragement. It's been a rather long and depressing week for me.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I wish I knew. My dad had an interest in classical music. I know this because as a child I saw his LP collection. He never played them so I could hear them. My guess is he used headphones. Sadly he died when I was fourteen and I never shared his interest in the music. As far as I'm aware my mum had no interest in classical. Unfortunately when dad died a friend helped mum sort through dad's stuff and his classical music LPs were among those to go. I came to appreciate classical music on my own although it came to me late in life. My one regret now is dad isn't around to share this passion with. I often wonder what he liked as I don't remember what composers he listened to. I only know that I recognized the covers as classical. I wonder if he liked Beethoven and Tchaikovsky as much as I do.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Both my parents had a taste for classical music, of different types (described before). We were quite poor and seldom attended concerts, but we had a few LP mono records and a fair number of 78s. I suspect I might not have the same enjoyment from this music if it weren't for them.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

My parents listened to some classical music growing up; they had most of a set of Funk & Wagnalls Family Library of Great Music LPs. I distinctly remember frequently hearing "Bolero" and being disappointed when it would inevitably get turned down halfway through. There was a little more beyond that; there are several back roads in Arizona that still bring to mind Beethoven's symphonies.

Later as an adult when I started getting partial season subscriptions to the Phoenix Symphony my parents joined me. We also attended a few operas around this time. I also sparked my father's interest in Wagner; he certainly knew some but after I got him hooked he was listening/watching the operas. My mother particularly likes Sibelius.

They also just liked music in general, especially my father. The radio was on or tapes were playing whenever we were driving and in my father's workshop all the time. I am very thankful for this! I have grown up loving music and have it on nearly all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

My dad listened to some. I can remember hearing him play Bach's organ music - my mother couldn't stand it. He also had a DG complete Beethoven collection on LP, and I remember from time to time pulling one out and listening to it. Otherwise, he mostly listened to jazz (Dave Brubeck) and old country (Hank Williams, Sr.), along with some Kenny Rogers, Neil Diamond, and Olivia Newton-John (although I suspect those last three were more an accommodation of my mother's musical tastes).


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Heavy on Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms - I guess this has shaped my taste to this day. Though I still haven't gotten into most Schumann.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Proud tonight that I snuck in some classical music for my lil Izzy when playing with her over at her place .


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Their classical tastes were nonexistent.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Lets see now: My father loved JSBach, Brahms, Mozart, Chopin, and Tchaikovsky.

My mother loves the music of Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Tchaikovsky, and Gershwin.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

My mom grew up listening to the music of her time (70's and 80's), so a lot of Eagles and other popular bands of that period. These days she listens to more radio country music. 

My dad grew up on rock and roll, country and eventually blues. 

There was never any classical music in the house so I grew up listening to what they listened to and what my friends liked, which was rap and hip-hop in the 90's  It was only when I decided to buy a Casio digital piano 6 years ago when I was 20 that I discovered that it had come with 60 preloaded pieces of music. The first 10 or so were Chopin pieces and that's where I became hopelessly hooked. It's kind of strange because I had heard plenty of the mainstream Bach, Beethoven and Mozart growing up through school and TV, but it had went in one ear and out the other without making the slightest impression. It was only through Chopin's poetic artistry that I was able to take the step through into this other universe of music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The only one I remember is "In the Baggage Coach Ahead". Ma might weep.


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

My mom exposed me to a variety of classical music from as early as I can recall, coloring exercises like "listen to the music and color what you imagine the music is about" (of course, I recall what must have been some kind of march drawing army men with huge smiles coming up over a hill). She played piano for her personal pleasure with a mix of just about anything you could imagine classical with beethoven, chopin & debussy being played so repeatedly it would drive me crazy. 

My father, as I recollect, was a big fan of bach and beethoven, and actually took up the cello after retiring, met Yo-Yo Ma through his teacher, and plays infrequently in his mid 70s now. His grandmother was a classically trained violist who played on vaudeville successfully in the 20s where she met her husband. She was a huge supporter of classical music and training and insisted on childhood music education for her many grandchildren.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

For classical music....

My dad: Tchaikovsky piano concerto no. 1
My mum: RVW The Lark Ascending, Pärt Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten

However, my dad has a lot of nostalgia for country music and 70s and 80s Rock, my mum absolutely loves soul, blues, gospel and, more recently, hip hop. 

My parents would listen to any style as long as it isn't today's pop music. I do have to say that their attitude towards classical music in general is that there aren't enough performances or available recordings of new music.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Dad: likes all classical music as a matter or principle, but never listens to it actively. If accidentally caught in a room where classical music is playing, will listen carefully and comment how great this music is.
Mom: doesn't really like any music ("it hurts my ears!").


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

While my mom didn't really listen to much classical music (and still doesn't unless I put it on), my dad was a huge Gershwin fan as well as familiar with the "more famous" compositions of Beethoven, Mozart, Rachmaninoff...etc. I really enjoy sharing pieces with him because he finds them interesting and gives me someone to talk to about classical, haha.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> Dad: likes all classical music as a matter or principle, but never listens to it actively. If accidentally caught in a room where classical music is playing, will listen carefully and comment how great this music is.
> Mom: doesn't really like any music ("it hurts my ears!").


I still can't wrap my head around the concept that someone's heart doesn't swoon at the prelude and gavotte in Bach's violin partitia no. 3. "Hurts my ears" sounds just like my grandmother. That's like saying wildflower honey hurts your taste buds, hahaha.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Honestly I am grateful that my biological parents raised me on a steady diet of Beethoven, Mozart, and the "traditional" composers (strangely enough, very little Haydn which wasn't good to miss back then). I wouldn't have the full appreciation of the 20th and 21st century eras without that fundamental understanding of how it came all through.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Both of my parents are into pop music, mainly between 60s-80s. My mum however does sometimes listen to operatic arias and some classical music and I occasionally go to classical concerts with her.

I never really listened to Classical music until I went to uni, I had a few friends who played instruments (classical guitar, flute) or who sang, so I picked their brains and saw them play. They introduced me into this whole new world.

Prior to that I was into trance, house and some heavy metal - stuff my parents definitely didn't enjoy!


----------

